# Celtics' '06 NBA Draft Selection - #7



## Premier

Realistically, which player do you feel that the Celtics will select?

Realistically, which player _should_ the Celtics select?


----------



## Basketball

Anyone but Adam Morrison...  

-------

I hope for PG Marcus Williams - UConn


----------



## Aznboi812

we should trade our pick and Al Jefferson for Kevin Garnett. (i'll keep dreaming)


----------



## MiNCED

trade down for a good veteren and then draft Sergio Rodriquez. His court vision is amazing.


----------



## Premier

Sergio Rodriguez is one of my favourite players in this draft. His defense is nothing more than average, but I feel he'll be a better "true" point guard than Marcus Williams.


----------



## Floods

i've never heard of Sergio Rodriguez, but from what you guys are saying he's pretty decent so i'm down for trading down for a vet and nabbing him.


----------



## Seth

I'm of the opinion that the number one need for this off-season is a true, pass-first PG who can play D and distribute the basketball.

As I see it, there are three questions which I believe define how this should be approached:


Will there be someone who can step in and contribue in this role right away available in the draft?
Is there a tradeable veteran player available, for who this pick could be packaged?
If the answer to the first two questions is no, should the C's just draft the best player available, or use the pick to trade for a veteran who isn't a PG?

I don't see a Chris Paul in this draft, but is there a PG out there who could step in and run the show?

I think I would even be happy with a guy who could run the point on the second unit and grow into a starter toward the end of the year or the next season.


----------



## Attila

Right now we don't need any projects. I'd draft solid players like Marcus Williams or Brandon Roy.


----------



## Causeway

Premier said:


> Realistically, which player do you feel that the Celtics will select?
> 
> Realistically, which player _should_ the Celtics select?



I think the Celtics _will_ select Rajon Rondo. If they do from what I have heard and based on our needs I'd be happy with that. Will he be used as Banks was (ie not enough)...we'll see.


----------



## Causeway

Maybe Gay will slip down to #7...


----------



## cgcatsfan

1. Veteran. 
2. Gay if we can get him. 
3. Rondo if we can't. 

4. Any of y'all heard of Juan Jose Barea? He's got a work out for the Celts tomorrow. I've seen him play, in fact, he was Coppenrath's biggest rival. Barea is small, but extremely competitive and has played well at Portsmouth and at his Lakers try out. Check out his profile on draftexpress.com then tell me what you think.


----------



## DWest Superstar

DraftExpress and HoopsHype has Tyrus Thomas going down to #7, and into our laps...


----------



## Premier

Tyrus Thomas is BPA if he falls.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

thomas is a freak of nature...but i doubt we get that lucky 2 drafts in a row...


----------



## cgcatsfan

Thomas would give us another much needed defensive player. 
I'm a little leery of taking someone that's only played organized basketball for 3 years. He's pretty raw. And he's a SF, which is really what we need the least. 

Which is probably exactly why we'll take him, LOLOL. 

I stand by my earlier post.


----------



## Attila

Go Cats Go!


----------



## Premier

Thomas is a 6'9" post player...and he still may be growing. He's not a SF.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> Thomas is a 6'9" post player...and he still may be growing. He's not a SF.




yea...what he said


----------



## whiterhino

I'm still all about Marcus Williams unless something ridiculous happens like Aldridge slipping or something but I highly doubt that will happen.


----------



## Premier

Why are you so adamant on drafting a "true" point guard that cannot effectively play defense, is fairly slow, and is nothing more than an average shooter? I can understand why one would want to trade down for a "true" point guard such as Sergio Rodriguez or Kyle Lowry as they can score or defend better, respectively, but Marcus Williams is not a good fit for the Celtics. Paul Pierce is not an off-the-ball type player. The offense runs through him and the offense is designed for him. Pierce needs a point guard that can handle the ball, shoot well, create for himself, and defend. Right now, we should draft for talent. That means Rudy Gay or Tyrus Thomas (if he falls). I, for one, am hoping that the Hawks take Marcus Williams at #5. I'd take Randy Foye over Marcus Williams, even.


----------



## Like A Breath

Premier said:


> Why are you so adamant on drafting a "true" point guard that cannot effectively play defense, is fairly slow, and is nothing more than an average shooter?


You make Marcus Williams sound like Eric Snow or Kevin Ollie. He has tremendous handles and can score pretty damn well whenever he wants. Check the tournament - 20+ points is easy for him, he just chose not to score a lot during the year because he knows how to run a team. His medium range game with floaters and short jump shots is pretty tremendous. His defense is not fantastic, but a lot of PGs aren't known for their defense and still make a big impact.

Paul can't be asked to do everything. When he's doubled, Marcus Williams can get the ball and absolutely make a play. His is not just a PG who looks to pass first. He is a _special_ passer.


----------



## Causeway

Premier said:


> I'd take Randy Foye over Marcus Williams, even.


ditto.


----------



## Premier

Like A Breath said:


> You make Marcus Williams sound like Eric Snow or Kevin Ollie. He has tremendous handles and can score pretty damn well whenever he wants.


I do agree that his handles have improved (though I would not label them as "tremendous"), but I must contest that Williams' scoring ability, especially off the dribble, is not at a NBA level (even for a point guard). The interior defense and organized defenses of the NBA are much harder to score on than at the college level. Williams was able to score quite easily if he beat his man off the dribble in college. This won't happen when he faces good perimeter defense and great help defense in the pros.



> Check the tournament - 20+ points is easy for him, he just chose not to score a lot during the year because he knows how to run a team. His medium range game with floaters and short jump shots is pretty tremendous.


His first step isn't very good, limiting his ability to get in to the lane. Also, he'll have to face good shot-blockers in the NBA, which may or may not rattle him and thus, restrict his effectiveness inside.



> Paul can't be asked to do everything. When he's doubled, Marcus Williams can get the ball and absolutely make a play.


I'd rather have a shooter who can hit the open shot once Paul is doubled. That is what makes Delonte West a good fit to this team. He hits open shots.



> His is not just a PG who looks to pass first. He is a _special_ passer.


I agree, yet I do feel that the Celtics do not necessarily need a "special passer" in favour of a dominant scoring and defending combo guard.


----------



## ZWW

Seth said:


> I'm of the opinion that the number one need for this off-season is a true, pass-first PG who can play D and distribute the basketball.


 :clap: 

I've had the same desires for a while. Rodriquez would be really nice.......but I won't cry if we get Williams, still a solid choice. Center is always nice, but nothing grabs me at the #7 spot (Aldridge won't fall that far)....so pass on that first option and select PG.


----------



## ZWW

Come to think of it, I think I rather have a great PG now than a good Center. Look at the style thus far in the playoffs: up-tempo, fast break basketball with great PG play, kinda like the old 80's ball. Celtics need a true PG with great vision that will handle the ball smartly and can create a shot on offense. Doesn't need to be a monster on D - just look at the "MVP" Steve Nash (guy can't defend).


----------



## aquaitious

Williams Impresses



> "Marcus plays the game at his speed. He doesn't allow anyone to speed him up or slow hin down," said Celtics Coach Doc Rivers. "That's what you see veterans do more than young guys."
> 
> ...
> 
> "He's got good vision. I think he's a terrific 94-foot passer, all the way into the 15-foot pass range. He's a passer all over the court, and he's a threat to make passes as soon as he gets the ball in his hands in the backcourt," said Ainge.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Premier said:


> Why are you so adamant on drafting a "true" point guard that cannot effectively play defense, is fairly slow, and is nothing more than an average shooter? I can understand why one would want to trade down for a "true" point guard such as Sergio Rodriguez or Kyle Lowry as they can score or defend better, respectively, but Marcus Williams is not a good fit for the Celtics.


Add in the fact that he showed up at a recent workout weighing in at 220 (and not in an Erick Strickland kind of way) and you have a big "NO"



Premier said:


> Paul Pierce is not an off-the-ball type player. The offense runs through him and the offense is designed for him. Pierce needs a point guard that can handle the ball, shoot well, create for himself, and defend. Right now, we should draft for talent. That means Rudy Gay or Tyrus Thomas (if he falls). I, for one, am hoping that the Hawks take Marcus Williams at #5. I'd take Randy Foye over Marcus Williams, even.


I'm hoping for Foye at 7. Toronto doesn't need any of the three post players, and would probably like Brandon Roy. I'm hoping that Atlanta trades into #1 for Aldridge and that Toronto grabs Roy at 5. Ultimately, as the blazers are looking for a second top 10 pick, my ideal hope would be a Raef/7 for Ratliff/Telfair/#30 & #31 deal.


----------



## agoo

I just hope we pick another guy who knows how to play the game (see Gomes). I would prefer a point guard as well. Or a big man. No 2/3 players.


----------



## aquaitious

agoo101284 said:


> I just hope we pick another guy who knows how to play the game (see Gomes). I would prefer a point guard as well. Or a big man. No 2/3 players.


Agreed. A big man (preferably 7"0') would be nice, maybe a 4-year college guy. The same with a PG.

Also, all this negativity about Marcus Williams is getting me higher and higher on the guy. It's always the guy you make fun of that comes out big. So keep trashing him, maybe Danny will pick him.  :cheers:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

agoo101284 said:


> I just hope we pick another guy who knows how to play the game (see Gomes).




craig smith anyone???...i know we dont have a second rounder this yr but id love to find a way to get him


----------



## BackwoodsBum

ehmunro said:


> Ultimately, as the Jointblazers are looking for a second top 10 pick, my ideal hope would be a Raef/7 for Ratliff/Telfair/#30 & #31 deal.


That would be a sweet deal, but I seriously doubt that Portland is crazy enough to do it. The C's would come out with a potentially great PG, a shot blocker and defender off the bench, and in this draft #30 and 31 could potentially be just as good as anyone. 

Personally outside of Thomas (who I don't realistically see falling anywhere near the C's pick) I'm not getting real excited over the thought of any of the projected top 10 picks. Living in SEC country I got to see a lot of Thomas this year and I think he is even better than most people realize and could be a real monster in the NBA and some mock drafts have him slipping to 7 but that's a pipe dream. I think that at least 3 of the guys projected to go in the top 10 will turn out to be serious disappointments in the NBA and that may be a conservative estimate. One guy who intrigues me is Cedric Simmons. Most mock drafts have him right around the 10 spot or lower but I think he is going to surprise some people. Since none of the guards projected to go in the top half of the first round interest me I wouldn't mind seeing the C's pick this guy up. Perkins shoulder and Jeffersons ankles make me lean towards adding a little insurance to our front line and Simmons would be a good fit IMHO.


----------



## Verro

> Ultimately, as the Jointblazers are looking for a second top 10 pick, my ideal hope would be a Raef/7 for Ratliff/Telfair/#30 & #31 deal.


Telfair is almost untouchable, but Raef/7 for Randolf/Dixon/Ha might be a good deal for both clubs.


----------



## cgcatsfan

Any thoughts on the Williams work out??
I would have liked to get some feedback on how the other three did. 
I didn't like that he is weak defensively, but it sounds like he impressed.


----------



## BackwoodsBum

Verro said:


> Telfair is almost untouchable, but Raef/7 for Randolf/Dixon/Ha might be a good deal for both clubs.


No thanks :no: 

Randolph is a good player but I think we've got just as good (or potentially better) already and I don't really want a headcase anyway. The other two don't interest me at all. 

If Telfair is untouchable substitute Blake for Telfair in the original trade suggestion and I would still go for it.


----------



## Premier

> *Marcus Williams Workout*
> 
> "Marcus is a good basketball player," said Ainge. "He makes people better. That's his strength, his overall feel for the game. He's one of those true point guards."
> 
> But for all the praise Ainge gave Williams, the Celtics' executive director of basketball operations acknowledged the point guard's past transgressions -- he missed one semester because of academic ineligibility and another for his connection to stolen laptop computers -- raise concerns.
> 
> "Yes, what people do off the court is a major concern," said Ainge. "But at the same time, I'm not ready to label a kid because of some stupid thing he did in college."


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

Somehow, Isiah Thomas.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Verro said:


> Telfair is almost untouchable, but Raef/7 for Randolf/Dixon/Ha might be a good deal for both clubs.


Great deal for the Blazers, bloody atrocity for Boston as they get stuck with a short, fat, power forward coming off microfracture surgery with five years left on a max deal. Thanks, but no thanks. If Nash seriously wants a second top 10 pick so that he can draft Morrison, he'll need to cough up for it. No one's bailing him out of the Randolph mistake _and_ giving up a top 10 pick unless there's a no strings attached 2007 first in it for them.


----------



## lolac101

BackwoodsBum said:


> If Telfair is untouchable substitute Blake for Telfair in the original trade suggestion and I would still go for it.



I like Blake too and would all be for this deal.


----------



## Premier

I wouldn't do the Blake deal. He's not good enough to trade away the seventh selection in the draft, even though Ratliff is under contract for a year less than LaFrentz. #30/#31 are pretty valuable but Telfair is much more valuable than Blake.

I would just rather trade down for Sergio Rodriguez.


----------



## Verro

The Blake deal sounds like a smart move for both sides. Boston unloads Raef's contract and gets 2 late picks in a deep draft that's not particularly strong at the top, as well as a pass first pg and a good but declining shot blocker whose talents are being wasted in Portland. 

Portland gets the man they've had targeted from 7-9, probably Roy or O'Bryant. They clear up their logjam at pg, and since the team won't be competitve for at least 3 years taking on Raef's contract doesn't hurt them as much as it would some clubs.

Neither side gets fleeced as Portland would have in the Telfair deal, I think most Portland fans would be against even a Telfair for #7 swap. It became obvious in the later part of last season that he was going to be a special player.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Verro said:


> The Blake deal sounds like a smart move for both sides. Boston unloads Raef's contract and gets 2 late picks in a deep draft that's not particularly strong at the top, as well as a pass first pg and a good but declining shot blocker whose talents are being wasted in Portland.


Why deal the #7 pick for an MLE talent when they could just, you know, sign an MLE player? 30 & 31 in a weak draft just aren't enough of an incentive when they could just as easily use C leveland's 2007 first to trade up to land someone like Rudy Gay, instead.


----------



## MiNCED

Premier said:


> I would just rather trade down for Sergio Rodriguez.


 :clap: :clap:


----------



## P2TheTruth34

I cant believe someone other than myself is suggesting that the Celtics make a trade for Blake. He has been my favorite player since his days at Maryland. I loved how he could spread the floor and had awesome vision, and always outsmarted his opponents (see Jay Williams). He isn't the most athletic player but he has very good handles and has developed his outside shot very nicely. I certainly wouldn't trade the #7 pick for Steve Blake, and I don't like Randolph, but I'd prefer Blake to Rondo, or Foye. I would like Marcus Williams to a certain extent, as long as he is commited. 
Blake in green would just be obscene, destroyin the competition, the Celts team lookin mean.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

Let's just draft Williams and get it over with.


----------



## LamarButler

If the Celtics draft Williams, what are they gonna do with Delonte West?


----------



## Attila

LamarButler said:


> If the Celtics draft Williams, what are they gonna do with Delonte West?


 Delonte can play back up at the 1 and also see some time at the 2.


----------



## MiNCED

Delonte should start the season at the 1. You cant just hand the starting position to Williams. He's gonna have to earn it.


----------



## Premier

West is 6'3" and frail. He cannot see time at shooting guard, especially against the stronger shooting guards of the league.


----------



## DWest Superstar

If Rudy Gay or Tyrus Thomas is still availible and we draft Willams it is just pathetic


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> West is 6'3" and frail. He cannot see time at shooting guard, especially against the stronger shooting guards of the league.



he can against the backup shooting guards of the league...which would be who he plays against if he comes off the bench


----------



## Premier

DWest Superstar said:


> If Rudy Gay or Tyrus Thomas is still availible and we draft Willams it is just pathetic


Agreed.

We should take a long look at Shawne Williams also. We don't want to miss out on another Joe Johnson do-it-all player. Williams should be going in the top 15 despite what mocks say.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

Do you think Gay will drop to us? If he does, do you think we should take him? He is the most athletic player in the draft, and he sort of reminds me of Kobe. I'm not saying he's going to average 35 ppg, but he's got potential.


----------



## Premier

Guillermo Diaz is the most athletic player in the draft. He has a 47" one-step vertical.

Next is Rodney Carney.


----------



## Premier

TAllen42 said:


> Do you think Gay will drop to us? If he does, do you think we should take him? He is the most athletic player in the draft, and he sort of reminds me of Kobe. I'm not saying he's going to average 35 ppg, but he's got potential.


He's too passive. He's not really a scorer. He plays within the offense.


----------



## LamarButler

I think playing West at the 1 and 2 spots off the bench would be pretty nice. He might be 6'4 and 183 lbs, but look at Gary Payton, whos 6'4 180 lbs. Payton guards SG's with ease. West definitely has the toughness to guard bigger players.

To me West seems like the type of guard who'll score, play D, but wont really make plays. So I understand now why Williams would be drafted.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> Guillermo Diaz is the most athletic player in the draft. He has a 47" one-step vertical.
> 
> Next is Rodney Carney.




i beg to differ...james white may be the most athletic person in the world...it doesnt transfer that well to an nba player but i watched him complete a between the legs from the free throw line dunk...hes the most athletic in the draft


----------



## Premier

*Re: Celtics' Point Guard Workouts*

Patrick O'Bryant should be considered, especially with Perkins' injury.


----------



## Premier

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i beg to differ...james white may be the most athletic person in the world...it doesnt transfer that well to an nba player but i watched him complete a between the legs from the free throw line dunk...hes the most athletic in the draft


Right. I forgot about him. He's automatically the best dunker in the league the moment he is selected.


----------



## Premier

LamarButler said:


> I think playing West at the 1 and 2 spots off the bench would be pretty nice. He might be 6'4 and 183 lbs, but look at Gary Payton, whos 6'4 180 lbs. Payton guards SG's with ease. West definitely has the toughness to guard bigger players.


Delonte West is 6'2" 3/4. He hasn't grown since his pre-draft measurement.


----------



## LamarButler

Are you sure? I dont know but I checked hoopshype and it said he was 6'2, then I checked NBA.com and it said he was 6'4 and then i searched him up on wikipedia and it said he was 6'4.


----------



## Premier

Chicago pre-draft camp measurements do not lie.

Delonte hasn't grown since then.


----------



## lempbizkit

*Re: Celtics' Point Guard Workouts*



Premier said:


> Patrick O'Bryant should be considered, especially with Perkins' injury.


I like Hilton Armstrong more than O'Bryant, especially defensively, but I don't know if he's worth a top 10 pick. 

At this point though the only option I like would be draft Brandon Roy if he's there and trade the pick otherwise.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

LamarButler said:


> Are you sure? I dont know but I checked hoopshype and it said he was 6'2, then I checked NBA.com and it said he was 6'4 and then i searched him up on wikipedia and it said he was 6'4.




yea...and allen iverson is really 6 feet tall [/sarcasm]


----------



## Premier

*Re: Celtics' Point Guard Workouts*



lempbizkit said:


> At this point though the only option I like would be draft Brandon Roy if he's there and trade the pick otherwise.


Brandon Roy doesn't fit in defensively. Pierce cannot go another season guarding the opposing team's best wing player. Roy is a solid defender, but he's not athletic enough to take on such an assignment.


----------



## lempbizkit

*Re: Celtics' Point Guard Workouts*



Premier said:


> Brandon Roy doesn't fit in defensively. Pierce cannot go another season guarding the opposing team's best wing player. Roy is a solid defender, but he's not athletic enough to take on such an assignment.


What do you think about Hilton Armstrong?


----------



## Premier

*Re: Celtics' Point Guard Workouts*



lempbizkit said:


> What do you think about Hilton Armstrong?


I haven't the chance to watch him enough to judge him (during UCONN games my attention was on Rudy Gay and Marcus Williams [for the second-half of the season]), but as with most Calhoun big-men, Armstrong looks like he'll be a good defender. He's a good shot-blocker, though he's not tremendously athletic, he has good anticipation and timing. One aspect about his game that I noticed that he seems to shy away from the post. Boone, and even Gay, would play much more in the post while Armstrong would drift to around the block. I think he's going to have to show that he's not "soft." His mid-range game is good, but he won't be dominating inside. That's why I prefer O'Bryant (who has good hands, something we should all appreciate). O'Bryant is what you want from a seven-footer. He's raw, but he has the necessary skills and talent to succeed. Plus, I always like Bradley players (see Danny Granger). They have a good system there. At this point, I would not be surprised if Armstrong falls in to the second-round. O'Bryant will be a lottery pick.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: Celtics' Point Guard Workouts*



lempbizkit said:


> What do you think about Hilton Armstrong?



hes too raw...personally i dont feel like waiting around another 3 or 4 years for a player to develop...plus he will only be a good defender in the nba with no offensive game to speak of...a poor mans sam dalembert


----------



## Premier

*Re: Celtics' Point Guard Workouts*

Saer Sene seems to be more intriguing than Armstrong.


----------



## DWest Superstar

*Re: Celtics' Point Guard Workouts*

Armstrong remind me more of a more lanky Theo Ratliff


----------



## Premier

Speaking of Hilton Armstrong, Ainge with a positive quote on him,
 


> "I think Hilton Armstrong could be a real surprise in this draft," said Danny Ainge, the Celtics' executive director of basketball operations. "With his size, rebounding, instincts, shot blocking, and this year, his offense took a major step forward." *Source*: Hartford Courant


Also, Ainge spoke of Rashad Anderson,

*Quote:*
<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;">  "I think he's a terrific shooter," Ainge said. "Anybody that's looking for a spot-up shooter [to complement] a great penetrating point guard or a post-up player, Rashad, I'd say, is one of the top three or four shooters in the college draft this year. But I think he needs to get his body into better shape and be as athletic as he can be."* Source*: Hartford Courant </td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## aquaitious

This is great, he's not only adding stock to the player(s) he wants, but to everyone. I'm thinking there'll be a ton of higher-than-expected picks this year.


----------



## Charlotte_______

How about, 

Raef and #7 pick
for
Etan, Ruffin, Hayes and #18 pick

You get 2 better players in Etan and Ruffin(IMO) Hayes who has a future given the chance. And take someone like Rondo, Sene, or Douby


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Celtics' Point Guard Workouts*



Premier said:


> At this point, I would not be surprised if Armstrong falls in to the second-round. O'Bryant will be a lottery pick.


There is no way that Hilton falls into the second round, I would be shocked if he didn't get picked top 20. He played in the post far more than Rudy Gay at UConn and had games where he dominated inside. Rudy hardly ever played in the post. Josh Boone only played inside because he couldn't shoot, handle, or pass like Hilton. He's plenty athletic as well, he can run the floor as well as anyone his size and is a quick jumper.

I will agree that O'Bryant and Sene are better prospects, but Hilton is a fine one himself.


----------



## banner17

Premier said:


> Delonte West is 6'2" 3/4. He hasn't grown since his pre-draft measurement.



and that's a stretch with shoes on. I've stood three feet away from the guy and I'm short 5'8". He's got to be the shortest 6'2" person I've ever seen.


----------



## P2TheTruth34

Trade it if there is anything decent. If not take the best big man or point guard. Tyrus Thomas or Aldridge would be dreams come true, but Marcus Williams certainly would be acceptable.


----------



## MiNCED

Etan is not better than Raef.


----------



## whiterhino

I think the picks in this draft will be like last year, very surprising, there are no clear cut orders with these guys....top picks could bust and bottom ones could be great more so than any year I've seen.


----------



## f22egl

NBAdraft.net has the Celtics taking Foye. There is also a good possibility that the Hawks or Timberwolves take Marcus Williams. He is a good shooter from the mid-range to the perimeter, he has great handles, and is a great finisher. 

Clearly, Foye is not a true point guard and he will most likely never be. He is pretty much a superior player to Delonte West, who himself is a combo guard. It is also questionable how Foye's game will mesh with Pierce and Wally's game. FOye could defer to others at Nova, but I would not consider him a floor general.

Would it be safe to say that Rajon Rondo is rated higher on the Celtics' draft board?


----------



## BackwoodsBum

f22egl said:


> NBAdraft.net has the Celtics taking Foye. There is also a good possibility that the Hawks or Timberwolves take Marcus Williams. He is a good shooter from the mid-range to the perimeter, he has great handles, and is a great finisher.
> 
> Clearly, Foye is not a true point guard and he will most likely never be. He is pretty much a superior player to Delonte West, who himself is a combo guard. It is also questionable how Foye's game will mesh with Pierce and Wally's game. FOye could defer to others at Nova, but I would not consider him a floor general.
> 
> Would it be safe to say that Rajon Rondo is rated higher on the Celtics' draft board?


Rondo is a mid to late first rounder and doesn't really impress me that much. Foye is a combo guard and again does not impress me that much. I'm still hoping that the C's either take a big man or trade the pick. I think the best point guards in the draft can be taken with a mid to late first rounder and many of the guys slated to go higher are vastly overrated. I'd rather take our chances with West, Dickau, and Greene than overpay a player who is not a significant upgrade over the talent we already have. With this draft I think that the #7 pick is most valuable as trade bait so I'm hoping that DA can pull off a deal to unload some excess salaries and move down in the draft or pick up a solid veteran.


----------



## DWest Superstar

Why not trade up?


----------



## BackwoodsBum

DWest Superstar said:


> Why not trade up?


In a week draft like this why would you want to trade up? Realistically there are only a couple of players projected to go before the C's pick who interest me at all (Thomas and Aldredge ) and I doubt that there would be any chance of trading into the top 2 without giving up much more than we could ever hope to get in return. Also, there's always the chance (however slim) that one of those guys would fall to the #7 anyway. Outside of Thomas and Aldredge anyone we could get at #7 (or higher) would either be a poor fit for the team, duplicate talent we already have, or be overrated (IMHO) so thanks anyway.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

Foye is pretty much a superior player to West....nice try Wildcat.

The Hawk will never die!!!


----------



## Premier

Drafting Foye, however, relieves pressure off Pierce so that he doesn't have to create for everyone while still putting up 25+ points per game. Foye is able to create when the ball is in his hands (which it is very often ) as he will use his great ball-handling ability and instinctive crossover to slash through defenses, in which he can either take it to the hoop or lay it off to a perimeter shooter (in this case it would be Wally Szczerbiak unless Doc runs small-ball). 

As for the Delonte West - Randy Foye "comparison." West plays best as a complimentary player, in that he'll hit the open jump shot, swing the ball around effectively, and occasionally take his man off the dribble. Foye plays best with the ball in his hands as he can shoot just as efficiently (well, Foye is better when he is decides to isolate and shoot a mid-range jump shot off the dribble, while Delonte is the better perimeter shooter in pretty much all situations, though Foye's catch-and-shoot from the perimeter looked very well early in the season), but he is also can lead an offense, leaving Pierce to save his energy (instead of trying to defend the opposition's primary offensive wing and still trying to carry an offense, which totally exhausted his energy at the end of the season).

The thing I like about Foye, especially, is that I feel that he could guard NBA shooting guards, taking off a lot of pressure from Pierce.

I still like Lowry, though (and Sergio), but I certainly wouldn't mind taking Foye.


----------



## Aznboi812

lets draft sun yue in the 2nd round. lol


----------



## Aznboi812

if only we drafted gilbert arenas, then we wouldn't have pg problems


----------



## whiterhino

Aznboi812 said:


> lets draft sun yue in the 2nd round. lol


We don't have a 2nd round pick this season, that went to the Twolves in the Wallyworld trade.


----------



## DWest Superstar

Tony Allen and the #7 to... for...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

keep tony allen...he can actually play defense, something we need


the better question is delonte and the #7 to...for...


----------



## aquaitious

Keep West he's actually a good player which we desperatly need.

The best question is Raef, Veal and the #7 to...for...


(Game, Set, Match)


----------



## E.H. Munro

aquaitious said:


> Keep West he's actually a good player which we desperatly need.
> 
> The best question is Raef, Veal and the #7 to...


Real Madrid for a conditional 28th round draft pick.


----------



## aquaitious

ehmunro said:


> Real Madrid for a conditional 28th round draft pick.


Do we get a player with bad knees that costs more over more years too?

(Thanks DANNY!)


----------



## BackwoodsBum

ehmunro said:


> Real Madrid for a conditional 28th round draft pick.


I nominate this for quote of the year :clap: Thanks for the laugh...too bad RM probably wouldn't do this deal


----------



## vandyke

I don't know why but I have a strong feeling that Rudy Gay is going to fall to us at # 7 which makes our second unit 

Allen
Green
Gay
Jefferson
La Frentz

and I have no problem with that.


----------



## DWest Superstar

Rudy Gay falling to us would almost equalize my excitment when Green fell


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

vandyke said:


> I don't know why but I have a strong feeling that Rudy Gay is going to fall to us at # 7 which makes our second unit
> 
> Allen
> Green
> Gay
> Jefferson
> La Frentz
> 
> and I have no problem with that.


 :cheers: What a great thought.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

DWest Superstar said:


> Rudy Gay falling to us would almost equalize my excitment when Green fell



as much as i like rudy the last thing we need is another teenager


----------



## E.H. Munro

aquaitious said:


> Do we get a player with bad knees that costs more over more years too?
> 
> (Thanks DANNY!)


Only if they throw in an 18th round pick and Anderson Verjão's 34 year old brother Sandro.


----------



## Causeway

Me thinks Rudy Gay will be wearing Green.


----------



## vandyke

I kind of thought so too, until it started to look like Morrison will go # 1, if Morrison goes # 1, Gay won't get past Charlotte at #3.


----------



## Causeway

Colangelo won't be able to resist the size and potential of Bargnani at #1.


----------



## vandyke

I am actually starting to think that it will be Thomas who slips to us at 7 but don't know how I feel about that though, I know he has upside but the last thing we need is another youngster with upside who hasn't really played that much yet much rather it be Gay.


----------



## E.H. Munro

vandyke said:


> I kind of thought so too, until it started to look like Morrison will go # 1, if Morrison goes # 1, Gay won't get past Charlotte at #3.


Gay's worked out for Charlotte a couple of times, you can book him for the Bobcats.



vandyke said:


> I am actually starting to think that it will be Thomas who slips to us at 7 but don't know how I feel about that though, I know he has upside but the last thing we need is another youngster with upside who hasn't really played that much yet much rather it be Gay.


The height measurement means trouble for Ty, even though his wingspan's good. He could be the power 3 that Ainge has been looking for. Or they could try dealing him to NOK for 12,15, & J.R. Smith.


----------



## Premier

Well, if Shelden is available at #7, New Orlenas will want to trade up.

#12 and #15 should be Cedric Simmons and Shawne Williams, I hope [of course, Saer Sene and Sergio Rodgriguez would be fine selections].


----------



## DWest Superstar

Yeh I'd say trade down to 15 but for Farmar/Rodriguez and Williams


----------



## BostonBasketball

I think theres a huge dilema with the number 7 pick if gay and marcus williams are still there. on one hand you have the backup/starting (depending on how you look at williams) point guard versus the project of rudy gay. I think that you also have to consider Pierce with this pick too. If they pick Gay then they have 2 kids with tremendous potential that play the same posistion as Pierce. a rudy gay pick for me would symbolize a much quicker path towards the end of the pierce era (which I am not ready for it to end yet). on the other hand there is marcus williams. yes, he will not help us on the defensive end, in fact he is likely to hurt us, but he is a great player who outplayed Gay thoroughly at the college level and would be the answer to our backup/starting point guard issue.

what is all comes down is which do you like better coming off the bench:

Williams
Allen
Green
Jefferson
LaFrentz

OR

Allen
Green
Gay
Jefferson
LaFrentz

I for one am in favor of the 1st


----------



## cgcatsfan

The other complicating factor is that Pierce has not yet signed an extension. 
So if we choose on that basis and Pierce leaves, where are we??

Gay as a project player, maybe, but Thomas would be too. My question is can we afford yet another player (Williams) who can't play defense? 
I do NOT think either Gay or Thomas will be around at 7 in any case.

This is one year I don't envy Ainge.


----------



## vandyke

That is why I think it has to be Foye, Foye I think is the one player who can contribute to a team right now other than Roy (who most likely won't be available come pick 7), and we have enough projects with a # 7 we need someone who can score, play defense, and has confidence in his game.


----------



## cgcatsfan

I'd be fine with Foye. 
I agree with everything you just said, Van ****.


----------



## gruntbygod

ehmunro said:


> Add in the fact that he showed up at a recent workout weighing in at 220 (and not in an Erick Strickland kind of way) and you have a big "NO"
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimately, as the blazers are looking for a second top 10 pick, my ideal hope would be a Raef/7 for Ratliff/Telfair/#30 & #31 deal.


I like that idea, I dont know if Portland will part with Telfair tho


----------



## mediocre man

gruntbygod said:


> I like that idea, I dont know if Portland will part with Telfair tho




I think Portland might trade Telfair if they could get rid of Theo's contract for an expiring one, but isn't LaFrentz' contract even longer?


----------



## E.H. Munro

mediocre man said:


> I think Portland might trade Telfair if they could get rid of Theo's contract for an expiring one, but isn't LaFrentz' contract even longer?


Yes, one year longer. But you're getting the #7 pick as a sweetener.


----------



## mediocre man

ehmunro said:


> Yes, one year longer. But you're getting the #7 pick as a sweetener.



I'm not sure there is anyone in this draft on paper anyway that has the upside of telfair at number 7. Telfair's per 48 minutes stats are about the same as Chris Pauls, and he's still only 20.


----------



## Causeway

Portland is not moving Telfair.


----------



## gruntbygod

I dont know if Mcmillian is sold on him tho


----------



## mediocre man

gruntbygod said:


> I dont know if Mcmillian is sold on him tho



I definately think he prefers a player like Jack, but Telfair has shown he can be spectacular in the right situation. McmIllan has said he would like to be more up tempo, and who better at that on our roster than Telfair


----------



## E.H. Munro

mediocre man said:


> I'm not sure there is anyone in this draft on paper anyway that has the upside of telfair at number 7. Telfair's per 48 minutes stats are about the same as Chris Pauls, and he's still only 20.


Yes, but with #7 you guys can draft Adam Morrison while still being able to land an impact player at 4. :bsmile:


----------



## mediocre man

ehmunro said:


> Yes, but with #7 you guys can draft Adam Morrison while still being able to land an impact player at 4. :bsmile:



LOL yeah everyone knows Morrison will be available with the 7th pick.


----------



## vandyke

Is there any chance that Ronnie Brewer sneaks in for that pick at # 7?


----------



## Premier

Ronnie Brewer is my favourite player in the draft.

I would love to take him.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

vandyke said:


> Is there any chance that Ronnie Brewer sneaks in for that pick at # 7?




thats too high for brewer even though i really do like him he is not a top 10 talent in this draft


----------



## cgcatsfan

And this is me being hopelessly logical, but if Brewer is the best fit, and that best of who is left, then we should take him. I don't really want Morrison. Foye, Gay, Brewer, I'd be fine with any of them.


----------



## DWest Superstar

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> thats too high for brewer even though i really do like him he is not a top 10 talent in this draft


If you really like a player and you straight up want to get him then why toy around with picking him with a later pick. Get the player you want and you are happy. Thats what the Raptors did with Villanueva and it seems the Hawks may do with Sheldon Williams.


----------



## Premier

Brewer is definitely a solid pick at #7. He's gone at #8 if we don't take him. I don't see how he isn't a top ten talent in a weak draft. He is a good defender; he has point guard skills; he can score; he is the fifth most athletic player of the potential draftees that competed in the Pre-Draft camp; and he allegedly has good intangibles.


----------



## Premier

If Ainge can trade into the second-round, the sole player that I want is Bobby Jones.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> I don't see how he isn't a top ten talent in a weak draft.


Morrison
Gay
Bargnani
Thomas
Aldridge
Roy
Obryant
Foye
Carney
Williams

ronnie brewer will fall somewhere in the 11-14 for me


----------



## E.H. Munro

Premier said:


> Brewer is definitely a solid pick at #7. He's gone at #8 if we don't take him. I don't see how he isn't a top ten talent in a weak draft. He is a good defender; he has point guard skills; he can score; he is the fifth most athletic player of the potential draftees that competed in the Pre-Draft camp; and he allegedly has good intangibles.


Well, there _is_ that jumpshot of his.


----------



## Premier

ehmunro said:


> Well, there _is_ that jumpshot of his.


I don't think we need to add another shooter. If he's left wide open, he can hit his shots as he'll have enough time to get a shot off and he does shoot a decent percentage. Primarily, Brewer can run the offense and allow Delonte to act as a stand-still shooter, placing the ball in the hands of someone is actually a point guard. Brewer fits so well with the Celtics, although that is what the Hawks management said about Boris Diaw as their point forward to Jason Terry. That didn't end up so well for them.


----------



## Premier

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> Morrison
> Gay
> Bargnani
> Thomas
> Aldridge
> Roy
> Obryant
> Foye
> Carney
> Williams
> 
> ronnie brewer will fall somewhere in the 11-14 for me


You said talent, yet you offered a list that does not incorporate talent, as it has Shelden Williams in it.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Premier said:


> I don't think we need to add another shooter. If he's left wide open, he can hit his shots as he'll have enough time to get a shot off and he does shoot a decent percentage. Primarily, Brewer can run the offense and allow Delonte to act as a stand-still shooter, placing the ball in the hands of someone is actually a point guard. Brewer fits so well with the Celtics, although that is what the Hawks management said about Boris Diaw as their point forward to Jason Terry. That didn't end up so well for them.


My fear with Brewer is that he's so bad a shooter that his defender can slough off him and cut off the passing lanes. And given that the shooting motion is partially the result of injury damage there's nothing he can do about it. I think Shawne Williams will ultimately be better.


----------



## Pain5155

NBADRAFT.NET has brewer at 16, and LaMarcus Aldridge at 7. brewer is over hyped.


----------



## DWest Superstar

I'd say Ronnie Brewer is a better talent than, Carney, Foye and both Williams'. If he was listed as a top ten pick on NBADraft.net then everyone would be saying he is a top ten talent.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> You said talent, yet you offered a list that does not incorporate talent, as it has Shelden Williams in it.



no...my mistake as i meant marcus williams...i dont think sheldon williams has any talent at all (see my post on how i wouldnt draft any player from duke)


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

DWest Superstar said:


> I'd say Ronnie Brewer is a better talent than, Carney, Foye and both Williams'. If he was listed as a top ten pick on NBADraft.net then everyone would be saying he is a top ten talent.




for someone that hates nbadraft.net so much and rags on it as much as he can you are really the only one that ever brings it up...must mean that you visit their site pretty often


----------



## DWest Superstar

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> for someone that hates nbadraft.net so much and rags on it as much as he can you are really the only one that ever brings it up...must mean that you visit their site pretty often


Yes I do. What are you trying to state?


I'm saying that talent should not be based on mock draft position. Is that wrong?


----------



## Pain5155

These arew analyzed decisions, Brewer is over hyped.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

DWest Superstar said:


> I'm saying that talent should not be based on mock draft position. Is that wrong?




thats not what your saying...what your saying is everyone who says anything about a draftee is basing their statement on nbadraft.net...you say the same thing all the time...like none of us watch college basketball and we dont know what we r talking about...my statements on ronnie brewer have nothing to do with any mock draft...i dont care if nbadraft.net says ronnie brewer will be the number 1 pick to me he is not a top 10 talent


----------



## DWest Superstar

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> thats not what your saying...what your saying is everyone who says anything about a draftee is basing their statement on nbadraft.net...you say the same thing all the time...like none of us watch college basketball and we dont know what we r talking about...my statements on ronnie brewer have nothing to do with any mock draft...i dont care if nbadraft.net says ronnie brewer will be the number 1 pick to me he is not a top 10 talent


I think I know what I am saying, but have your opinion if it makes you feel better inside. 

And I still have no idea what you were trying to establish when you asked me about if I read the site or not, elaborate please.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> what your saying is everyone who says anything about a draftee is basing their statement on nbadraft.net





DWest Superstar said:


> I think I know what I am saying, but have your opinion if it makes you feel better inside.



ok dwest lets play this game...if "you know what your saying" and its not that people base their statements off of nbadraft.net then what does this mean




DWest Superstar said:


> If he was listed as a top ten pick on NBADraft.net then everyone would be saying he is a top ten talent.



CLEARLY what you are saying is that if ronnie brewer was top-10 in mock drafts then peoples opinion of him would be different...so please dont bs me and tell me thats not what your saying...i know you love to switch what you say post to post but it really gets old...

and all i mean about the site is that you are its biggest critic and you are the first to say things like "ooo have u seen bargnani play no your just saying hes nowitzki because of nbadraftnet" (im using a general example)...but you are the only one that uses it in discussions


----------



## DWest Superstar

> CLEARLY what you are saying is that if ronnie brewer was top-10 in mock drafts then peoples opinion of him would be different


Yes. When did I say, I didn't say that?

I was reffering to this...


> you say the same thing all the time...like none of us watch college basketball and we dont know what we r talking about


Thats not what I intended at all. I just think that peoples opinions are too much based on Mock Drafts. I still don't even know what you are trying to prove here.


----------



## Peja Vu

> *Boston Likes Ronnie Brewer*
> 
> There's a chance that Boston will select Ronnie Brewer at 7. Brewer worked out for Boston last week and they appear to be very high on him. The only problem is there figures to be a player that slips out of the top 5 into the Celtics lap, so Boston will really have to be high on Brewer to take him over a higher ranked player. There's also the chance that they will make a deal to move down a few spots and pick up a player or pick with the idea to select him in the 12-15 range.


http://www.nbadraft.net/draftbuzz064.asp


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

great lets get more picks


----------



## Premier

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> great lets get more picks


I agree. Good idea.


----------



## The_Franchise

Artestify! said:


> http://www.nbadraft.net/draftbuzz064.asp


 I can't say I didn't predict this. Because I did. 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=274501


----------



## Premier

You also have Ryan Hollins in the top 20.


----------



## The_Franchise

Premier said:


> You also have Ryan Hollins in the top 20.


 Do we really have any idea what Isiah is thinking? The next Keon Clark wouldn't be the worst option. But yeah, he won't go as high as 20.


----------



## P2TheTruth34

ill be pissd if we get ronnie brewer. we should trade the pick and sczerbs, and delonte or perk for garnett or iverson.


----------



## aquaitious

P2TheTruth34 said:


> ill be pissd if we get ronnie brewer. we should trade the pick and sczerbs, and delonte or perk for garnett or iverson.


Szczerbiak in a Wolves uniform, I can't imagine that.


----------



## Attila

Attila said:


> Right now we don't need any projects. I'd draft solid players like Marcus Williams or Brandon Roy.


 Now that the season's almost over, I think it's a good time to review 06 draft. I'd have to stand by my original posting (June 2006) that we should have drafted Marcus Williams or Brandon Roy. While we dumped some salary with the Bassy trade, it definitely wasn't worth giving up the possibility to draft some quality players.


----------



## Premier

Marcus Williams may not be better than Rondo.

Passing Roy and Gay for a salary dump was a mistake, but Ainge had to get rid of LaFrentz and save face.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

i dont think trading a potentially star player for a waste of skin like telfair has "saved face" for ainge at all...if anything it makes him look that much worse...we have to drop a future great player to make up for the horrible mistake ainge made 5 years ago...thats not saving face thats making him look even more like the moron he is


----------



## aquaitious

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i dont think trading a potentially star player for a waste of skin like telfair has "saved face" for ainge at all...if anything it makes him look that much worse...we have to drop a future great player to make up for the horrible mistake ainge made 5 years ago...thats not saving face thats making him look even more like the moron he is


Nice try sounding smart by retrieving a year old dead topic.


----------



## whiterhino

Honestly I'm still fine with the trade. Telfair is a complete waste of space but getting rid of Raef was huge. Roy is a very nice player but he would not have been a difference maker on this team. He will have a very nice career but being here would have stunted his growth we don't have room at his position. As for Marcus Williams I love him...and I wanted us to draft him but it's true we still don't know yet who will be better Marcus or Rajon.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

aquaitious said:


> Nice try sounding smart by retrieving a year old dead topic.



i was responding to a post made by prem 2 days ago...i didnt retrieve anything


----------



## Premier

Don't act like I'm condoning the trade right now. At the time of the trade the rationale was to save money to extend Pierce and to make up for the previous LaFrentz deal.


----------



## Premier

whiterhino said:


> Honestly I'm still fine with the trade. Telfair is a complete waste of space but getting rid of Raef was huge. Roy is a very nice player but he would not have been a difference maker on this team. He will have a very nice career but being here would have stunted his growth we don't have room at his position. As for Marcus Williams I love him...and I wanted us to draft him but it's true we still don't know yet who will be better Marcus or Rajon.


Roy would've started at shooting guard under a competent coach. Gay would've started at small forward under a competent coach.


----------

